

Show HN: Traffic.wtf, all-emoji URL shortener weekend project - hox
http://traffic.wtf

======
Alupis
the "emoji everywhere" movement is really starting to annoy me. Half of the
symbols _still_ don't work universally, rendering question marks (?) and
square boxes for an awful lot of users.

Not to mention I do not foresee ever having a keyboard with a Cow key, or
Bridge key, etc.

~~~
hox
This project and most emoji projects I've seen are meant as light-hearted
takes on an existing product. The added benefit of a URL shortened service is
the extended character alphabet to choose from, thus shorter links.

Of course you can use all of Unicode for this for an even larger set of
possible chars, but you lose the "fun" aspect.

In the end, it's about not being too serious about things.

